# Best Heater for a 3.5 gallon tank?



## PixelatedBetta (Aug 23, 2012)

I was wondering what is the best heater for a 3.5 gallon tank. The tank currently only houses 1 male betta, and I was also hoping to get another few fish... So I guess this houses two questions... 
1. Are there any tank mates for betta fish?
And...
2. What is the best heater for a 3.5 gallon tank with one betta fish in the tank?
Sorry this isn't the best... It's my first post...
Thanks to everyone who took their time to read!
~PixelatedBetta


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

PixelatedBetta said:


> I was wondering what is the best heater for a 3.5 gallon tank. The tank currently only houses 1 male betta, and I was also hoping to get another few fish... So I guess this houses two questions...
> 1. Are there any tank mates for betta fish?
> And...
> 2. What is the best heater for a 3.5 gallon tank with one betta fish in the tank?
> ...


There are plenty of tank mates for a Betta but not in a 3.5g tank is too small. As for a heater you may have to order online as it is typically difficult to find an adjustable heater for a tank that small. If you look on Amazon you should be able to find one or Google it. I don't have tanks that small so I can't say what is best.


----------



## PixelatedBetta (Aug 23, 2012)

shellieca said:


> There are plenty of tank mates for a Betta but not in a 3.5g tank is too small. As for a heater you may have to order online as it is typically difficult to find an adjustable heater for a tank that small. If you look on Amazon you should be able to find one or Google it. I don't have tanks that small so I can't say what is best.


Thanks for the advice!~ I found a heater, hopefully getting it soon...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I use via aqua heaters- they are adjustable & have a thermostat, have worked great for me, and best of all, they are super cheap!

This one will work in a 3.5 gallon tank:

http://www.amazon.com/ViaAqua-50-Watt-Submersible-Built-In-Thermostat/dp/B005440HLO


----------



## Cowbulls (Jun 16, 2020)

teeneythebetta said:


> I use via aqua heaters- they are adjustable & have a thermostat, have worked great for me, and best of all, they are super cheap!
> 
> This one will work in a 3.5 gallon tank:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ViaAqua-50-Watt-Submersible-Built-In-Thermostat/dp/B005440HLO


Did you add the
Aquarium Heater Guard Protector w/Suction Cups
is this extra piece necessary?


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Cowbulls said:


> Did you add the
> Aquarium Heater Guard Protector w/Suction Cups
> is this extra piece necessary?


This is a 9 yr old thread.


----------

